# Silent Hill



## OtacontheOtaku (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, with 4 months to go Sony has released the trailer of Silent Hill. Fortunately, it seems like the movie will retain a great deal more of it's original horror aspect than pieces of crap like say, resident evil did. I'm definitely looking forward to this, anyone else?


----------



## semperfi (Jan 11, 2006)

i think the movie will suck


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 11, 2006)

Video game + movie film = The suck


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2006)

where can i dload the trailer ?


----------



## General Shino (Jan 11, 2006)

Since Silent Hill is more staight forward focusing on 1 character, it cant be that crappy since they will have to be focusing more on the game storyline that making one up....anyways I never understood Silent Hill storyline... from what I heard the whole game was you on this drug or something...dunno...mabey someone can pm me the details..


----------



## SandNinjaTemari (Jan 11, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## semperfi (Jan 11, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> Video game + movie film = The suck


 
look over there...owww noooooooo...it's a scary monster.....what should we do??????

no this film is gonna flop....
sorry for the fans


----------



## gnutte (Jan 11, 2006)

Have seen the trailer and it just might be good, though I have no real expectations from it.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

I just saw Pyramid-fuckin'-Head rip somebody in half in that teaser. And they are apparently using the creepy-ass grainy effect from the games.

This movie looks very promising.


----------



## semperfi (Jan 12, 2006)

how was the acting


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 12, 2006)

I hear Sean Bean in it! Most films based on computer games suck in general though I know I will end up seeing it and I'll probably act like some anal fan going "wtf" "thats not right" and "god damn you Christophe Gans"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2006)

Nah this looks pretty damn good. Check out the trailer.


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Jan 14, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> I just saw Pyramid-fuckin'-Head rip somebody in half in that teaser. And they are apparently using the creepy-ass grainy effect from the games.
> 
> This movie looks very promising.




Hot damn man, I totally missed pyramid head when I watched it the first time. This'll be so cool if they can maintain the film's atmosphere.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 14, 2006)

OtacontheOtaku said:
			
		

> Hot damn man, I totally missed pyramid head when I watched it the first time. This'll be so cool if they can maintain the film's atmosphere.



Hell yah. I almost missed him myself, until I took a double take and finally noticed that one of the monsters had the unmistakable triangle spear. I crapped myself afterwards.

Can't wait for the official trailer. The teaser looks very promising so far.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 23, 2006)

Official trailer is out:



The music from the games are there, the scary-ass FOG from SH2, the monsters, everything. I just creamed my pants.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 23, 2006)

Look pretty cool compared to the other game movies we've seen so far. Then again it will still probably suck.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't know about that. Except for a few minor things, that trailer has shown that the movie will be pretty faithful to the games. I can't wait 'til opening day.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks quite good, still can't wait to see it.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm a huge SH fan. I've beaten SH2 an obscene number of times and I'll never get sick of it. That trailer actually looked pretty good. I hate to say it though... games to movies usually turn out to be crap.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 23, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> Video game + movie film = The suck


really?what about FF7AC then?  


im looking forward to this movie,i hope we get to see pyramid head


----------



## Nakor (Jan 25, 2006)

it will probably suck..though i do hope it will be good. i will probably go see it even though i haven't played the game too much.


----------



## Gene (Jan 25, 2006)

Just saw the trailer. It wasn't too bad. Hopefully it turns out better than the other video game based movies out there.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 17, 2006)

I like resident evil and I like Silent hill. I think silent hill has more of a story to it then resident evil though. i was really excited about it until I saw the trailer! the creatures or whatevr u call it doesnt look real at all, u can tell they're computer animated....this movie doesnt look promising at all.


----------



## semperfi (Apr 18, 2006)

haven't seen it yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2006)

Well the trailer looks pretty good.

Having never played any of the games, I can be totally non-biased when I tell everyone how great or how horrible the movie is.


----------



## joyfullydancing (Apr 19, 2006)

i'v never played the video game or anyting but the movie looks good and my friend said the actress looks alot like the game character,which is cool.as long as its scary and has good acting thats fine with me!


----------



## Tsukuyomi. (Apr 21, 2006)

*Spoilers for the SH games plots*

All four Silent Hill titles contain references to the movie Jacob's Ladder. Silent Hill's gradual decline from perceived normalcy to stylized decay bears a close resemblance to the film's visual aesthetic, and Silent Hill's monsters are often seen shaking their heads rapidly from side to side in unnatural and jerky motions, a direct lift of Jacob's Ladder's visual style. Silent Hill 2 implies the notion of the town being akin to a personal purgatory, another similar theme from the film.

*Spoilers for Pyramid Head*

Just before battling the two Pyramid Heads at the end of the game, James seems to gain insight into his situation, and admits he needed them because he was weak. After James asserts that he does not need them anymore, the Pyramid Heads become vulnerable to attack until they impale themselves. In contrast to the first and third games, in the Restless Dreams installment, the town of Silent Hill feeds off of James' guilt and repressed sexuality. In effect, the town acts as a self-imposed purgatory for the people trapped in it, and is more of a background than a central character. Most of what James sees and experiences is directly related to, and symbolic of, his need to punish himself for his wife's death. It can even be said that the town indulges James' wishes and brings them to life. In this regard, Pyramid Head functions as both an executioner of Maria, but more importantly, the tormentor of James. James is subconsciously using the town and Pyramid Head to punish himself for his own sins. Watching Pyramid Head continuously destroy a highly eroticized version of his late wife is the perfect torture for someone in James' position, and most completely satisfies his masochistic desires. Once these needs are met, James is free from Pyramid Head. Their official functions having been fulfilled, and thus their usefulness having been spent, the Pyramid Heads destroy themselves.

In the additional back story material delivered by creators (Walter Sullivan Victims and Book of the Lost Memories) it was revealed that the physical appearance of Pyramid Head was an effect of James fascination with Silent Hill folklore. As we may learn throughout the game, Pyramid Head's appearance was a variation of the outfits of the executioners from the Valtiel Sect (connected to the feeling of self-punishment) who were wearing red hoods and ceremonial robes to make themeseves similiar to the Valtiel, the angel of the town.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 21, 2006)

*Silent Hill...*


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2006)

Damn, I really hoped they'd get it right this time.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 21, 2006)

I liked it..........Pyramid Head is the shit!!!


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 21, 2006)

from the commericials it doesn't look like they did so well on it

(looks like Resident Evil type movie but worse because of the lack of guns)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2006)

Ah man that sucks, i heard from some people it was good...Owell ima see it anyway


----------



## Spartan_24 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just came back from the movie theater from watching this movie and in my opinion this movie sucked. It could of been way much better.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2006)

^Ouch...owell :*(


----------



## Tsukuyomi. (Apr 22, 2006)

Why don't you give some reasons why it sucked rather than just saying it.  From what I've heard, alot of ppl that are against the movie are only so because they couldn't understand what was going on during the movie.

It was pretty well explained what was going on towards the end and if you've played any of the games, you should have at least some clue what was going on.

But anyways, I thought the movie was awesome.  And I'll tell you why.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. the atmosphere - i think they did a really good job on the town, it looked a lot like in the game, with the ashes coming down and the store fronts and all.. so a thumbs up here for the look of the town , also this goes with the "dark" versions of the town, i loved seeing them change in front of my eyes, seeing everything sorta melt away and become cages and bloody walls, these parts were some of the best

2. the buildings - i really liked seeing the same buildings in this movie that were in the games, and they had a good atmosphere in them too.. such as seeing the elementary school, it was fun to see these places in a real life thing compared to just in the game

3. the monsters - yes... i think they did a really nice job with the monsters in this movie. From the Mumblers, to the Nurses, they all felt real and not unintentionally funny or the such.

4. the music - yes most of the music in the film is from the games and that leant a nice remembering to it all, i am glad that a lot of the music in the movie was picked from the game since i thought that made it feel more like silent hill.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 22, 2006)

I was gonna watch it today, but my bitch ass friends had second thoughts and we ended up not going.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 22, 2006)

^ Damn those bitch ass friends...if it wasn't for them I would've watched it today too...lol


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2006)

Tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> Why don't you give some reasons why it sucked rather than just saying it.  From what I've heard, alot of ppl that are against the movie are only so because they couldn't understand what was going on during the movie.
> 
> It was pretty well explained what was going on towards the end and if you've played any of the games, you should have at least some clue what was going on.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, now i want to see it again!


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought the movie was great. Great atmosphere, music, and monsters. It left me wanting a sequel right now.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 22, 2006)

Meh, nothing that surprises me.


----------



## DickMcVengeance (Apr 22, 2006)

Those things might have been good, but nonetheless:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. The acting was attrocious. The dialogue felt so forced. "In the eyes of a child, a mother is God". Who the hell says that? Honestly! And I love how unfazed the mother is by everything. She's handcuffed, and she just sees ladycop get attacked by a giant acid spewing vagina, and she just keeps on running. She may have gagged at some points, but she rarely lost her composure. That NEVER happens.

2. The idea of "show, and not tell". When Death explains everything that happened, I just shook my head. They could've done such a better job, by having the audience find out bit by bit why all this was happening, not just telling us blatantly in the end. That makes us seem so stupid.

3. The horror factor. I spent more time laughing than I did scared. I jumped _once_, and that was when the birds suddenly flew out of the mineshaft. And I admit, I am easily scared.




Just wait and rent it. It really is bad. But if you want to watch a crappy movie, then by all means, spend the $8.75 for it.


----------



## death_by_chocolate13 (Apr 22, 2006)

damn... i wanted to c that... no point in wasting 9 bucks to see a crappy movie


----------



## Tsukuyomi. (Apr 22, 2006)

DickMcVengeance said:
			
		

> Those things might have been good, but nonetheless:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You've obviouly never played the games before if you thought the dialogue was gonna be Oscar winning.  "Hmm, wonder whats wrong with the radio..?"  Yeah, Silent Hill isn't known for it's outstanding dialogue.

This movie could have easily had been 3hrs+ if they had hinted to what happened throughout the movie, but there wasn't enough time for them to do that.

Again, Silent Hill isn't a "boo" type series, it's a disturbing, psychological series that doesn't hand you plot details on a silver platter.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2006)

^Reason i want to see it.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 22, 2006)

Meh, i'll watch it anyway since i'm a SH fan.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Apr 25, 2006)

I just saw the movie tonight. It was awesome. The atmosphere was perfect, and I was pleasantly surprised to hear them insert two of my favorite SH songs in the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-I like how the movie didn't waste time getting Rose and Sharon into Silent Hill.
-Those kid demons were disturbing as hell, yo. Geez.
-I thought it was cool how the Patient Demons were exactly like in the game. Hell, after seeing Cybil take out the bastard, I felt like going home and popping some Patient Demons myself.
-The Janitor was hella creepy.
-Pyramid Head fuckin' OWNED every scene he was in. He should've had a little more screen time -- I wouldn't have minded seeing ol' PH massacre some cult members in the final climax of the movie.
-The, uh, Nurses were somewhat hot, in a strange, morbid kinda way. >_>;
-Speaking of sexy nurses, I hadn't expected to see Lisa Garland (even if she wasn't named) in this movie, so I saw her during Alessa's flashback, I had a smile on my face.
-Poor Cybil. I was surprised she was still alive after getting beaten down like that, and I really hated the fact that she got roasted. Cybil kicked ass.
-I practically applauded when Christabella got her's.
-The ending did confuse me a bit, but it made sense after I thought about it more.
-Now.. on with Silent Hill 2 and James Sunderland.


----------



## botoman (Apr 25, 2006)

I loved it. I've never actually played the game (only the demo), so I didn't know what to expect. The atmosphere of the movie was just eerie. I was somewhat relieved and disappointed that the story was so heavily focused on, but in the end I don't have anything bad to say about it. The story itself pretty good, and the ending was definitely creepy. The only bad thing I have to say about the movie, is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sharon's mom's corny reassuring dialogue every time something bad just happened. 




*edit 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, after reading Personal Jesus' post, it reminded me of that nurse scene. One of the nurses had nice titties, haha. I heard so many people (guys only) talking during that scene.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 26, 2006)

I just came from seeing this movie.  And as a huge fan of the games I liked it alot.   I hope that they make another.  Afterall, they have plenty of source material from the other games to use.


----------



## acidzerox (Apr 26, 2006)

I myself was a fan of the movie. I've beaten all the games except for Silent Hill 4 and thought that the movie followed the same story as the games have set up. It isn't just like the games but it does have that 'somethings going to jump out and kill you' feel to it. I thought that it was beautifuly shot film and my mind still flashes back to some of the scenes, and I watched it on opening night. The only thing that I would have wanted was the sound the game makes every time you pick up an item. Just for a laugh. All-in-all, I thought that the movie really took you to Silent Hill and you couldn't wait to leave. Shit was freaky.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 26, 2006)

OMG...I went to see it today, this movie scared the shit out of me. It was one hell of a freakin scary gory ass movie!!! From looking at the trailer, I didnt think it was gonna be this good. The special effects were more realistic than I thought it would be, and it's so much like the game, especially the scenery (from what I remembered, only played Part 1 though). Now I can't sleep because I'm afraid I'll get nightmares. 
*Spoiler*: __ 




I just kept anticipating locations like the school, church and the hospital.
The Nurses were cool, I liked the way they walk, look like they were about to break into some Michael Jackson thriller moves, lol. 
And I'm glad the bad guys win, there should definitely be a sequel.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, I was excited to see what locations they would go to in the movie.  I was kinda hoping for the prison, maybe in part 2 (if they make one).


----------



## acidzerox (Apr 26, 2006)

No doubt, the prison was cool as hell....he get it, hell. Damn I'm on fire today...ha there's another one.
Sorry I couldn't help myself there. Seriously though, I hope they make another movie, there's still so much of the town that they didn't cover and I want to see if people start moving back into Silent Hill since the evil was 'defeated' so to speak.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't wait for the DVD release. Hopefilly, it'll have alternative endings such as...


*Spoiler*: __ 



-*The Dog ending*: Rose survives the Nurses and advances through the double doors of Brookhaven Hospital. Cue bright white light, then wide pan of a control room with a shiba inu (wearing a headset!) fumbling all sorts of buttons. "_You! You're behind all of this!_" Rose cries and she drops to her knees. On the monitors, we see Christabella and the other cultists praying to a light... lit by one of the dog's controls. The end.

-*The UFO ending*: As Rose and Sharon walk back to the car in preparation to leave Silent Hill, they suddenly hear whirling and whistling from above. OH NOES! It's the UFOs! The ships land, grey aliens climb out (along with a Harry Mason lookalike, for the hell of it), and abduct both Rose and Sharon. The UFOs flies away. The end.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Apr 26, 2006)

I loved Silent Hill though I also haven't played the games...I might think differently if I had played them before they made a movie out of it like Resident Evil I hated those movies!!! They weren't like the game at all...


----------



## acidzerox (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm just glad that stayed true to the video games and didn't go all Resident Evil 2 style and had a kung-fu fing in it. I was really happy about that. alternative endings would be cool for a DVD though.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah, it wouldn't be silent hill w/o multiple endings.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I also liked all the different puzzle like things in the movie.  You could see what would be some random puzzle, if it were a video game.


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 28, 2006)

it was a great movie. never played the game tho. the janiter and pyramid was the best of them. janiter was creepy as hell though.


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 28, 2006)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:
			
		

> I like resident evil and I like Silent hill. I think silent hill has more of a story to it then resident evil though. i was really excited about it until I saw the trailer! the creatures or whatevr u call it doesnt look real at all, u can tell they're computer animated....this movie doesnt look promising at all.



wrong. on one of them website, it says they did very little computer animetion on the monster. most of the monster were people in costumes. hard to believe it myself.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 28, 2006)

That whole janiter part was pretty creepy.  Good to hear that someone who hadn't played the games liked the movie.  I had been curious to know if it would make sense.


----------



## Heroin (Apr 29, 2006)

*silent hill...*

Who seen that new move silent hill so cool best move game i ever seen what do you guys think about it...?


----------



## Slips (Apr 30, 2006)

Just seen it better than I was expecting 

Not enough pyramid head thouhg 

One of the best game > movie films out for a long long time. Heres to a sequel


----------



## ecelipse (May 1, 2006)

yeah this story is scary


----------



## Sumoni (May 1, 2006)

*I love this movie!*

I thought it was a wonderful movie. Gorey, suspensful, intense, a great story line. Okay, now I say this all because it was true to the game. It felt like I was watching the game(which was scary too). The music was awesome.....someof it I heard formt he game. My b/f said the camera angles were like the game also. The creepiness was amazing.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending was how it was supposed to be. In Silent Hill games there was theatrical endings which sum up the story. Instead of leaving you with, "WTF just happened? I don't understand any of it!"


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2006)

Liked it.

7/10.

Had too many plot-holes though.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 2, 2006)

First of all, I can say that I wasn't totally disappointed with the movie rendition of one of my favorite games. The movie manages to capture the essence and feel of the game and retain the survival-horror theme (unlike RE's movie adaptation which became an action movie instead), which is so damn good. 

I can accept that they created a semi-original plot based from events of the first game, and the storyline should be treated independently from the game.

Honestly, I didn't find the movie scary (is it just me having played the game that I'm just used to "Silent Hill horror", or it just wasn't that scary at all?). Okay, there were some suspenseful scenes, but not generally scary. It becomes totally less scary when we see the zombie nurses. I was laughing when I saw them move like dancers. 

The acting was kinda lame. Okay, Radha Mitchell (Rose da Silva) was I think the only actress who did a good job, being able to exhibit fear and desperation very well. The child who played Alessa/Sharon wasn't scary, hence, funny.

Ultimately, I can say that this is one of the best game-to-movie renditions, but not exactly the best movie out there.


----------



## x_Zen_x (May 2, 2006)

Good movie, I liked how she was dead with the cop ever since they both crashed i was getting confused at first but realized what it was. 
Not scary at all but still cool 

+ Big Sword guy was sick.


----------



## Lost Mercenary (May 5, 2006)

This film is the greatest game adaption I have ever.

It seriously makes up for those crap excuses of a movie called Resident Evil and Alone In The Dark.

GO SILENT HILL!!!

*runs away from Pyramid Head Man*


----------



## semperfi (May 5, 2006)

what kind of movie is it????
is it gore?????


----------



## Roy (May 5, 2006)

that movie sucked


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2006)

People that say they didn't like it, I don't know what was wrong with the thing, I mean in a soceity where everyone liked Saw which was neither scary in a gorey or psychological way, I thought this did way better than that movie and there were many more interesting sets, some of them looked like from in the game. 

I enjoyed it so much I might go see it again with friends later today.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 5, 2006)

I have to say I liked it. It was possibly one of the better adaptations I have ever seen especially when it comes to video games.


----------



## Dopefish (May 7, 2006)

It certainly was the best video-game-to-film adaptation ever. Then again, that isn't saying much. What did it have to compete with? Doom? Resident Evil?

I thought this movie was pretty mediocre. I am now convinced that games should just not be transferred over to movie. It just doesn't work. When I was walking out of the theatre I was just thinking, "what the hell did I just watch?"

The movie was way too long. Had they shaved off 20-30 minutes, it would've been better. It also would've been better had they explained the movie. 

Why was Sean Bean even in the movie? His character was totally redundant. As I understand it, the first draft of the script didn't even have a male character. Man, how much better that would've been.

Not only that, the kid in the movie will probably go down as number one in my book of "worst. child-actor. ever."

The only redeeming thing about the movie was that it was amazing visually. The cinematography was amazing in the movie. Too bad it was more style over substance. 

The final act in the movie is one of the most atrocious things I had ever seen. I was expecting someone from monty python to jump out and do the "how do you know she is a witch?" bit.

Oh, the music was good too.

1.5 stars out of 4. Fission Mailed...


----------



## skunkworks (May 15, 2006)

Radha Micthell, mmm...


----------



## Lost Mercenary (May 15, 2006)

skunkworks said:
			
		

> Radha Micthell, mmm...



Now why the hell couldn't they have slipped that image of her in the film?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2006)

The reason that she wasn't that hot in the movie is because of the fact that she was *constantly* getting dirtier, I actually liked her in the movie though, she was probably the best looking female in the movie. 

Really its not saying much whe she has to compete with a bunch of ash covered, prudish townspeople and demons...


----------



## semperfi (May 16, 2006)

i want to see it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devilguy (May 16, 2006)

The main part of the movie was actually quite good and really had this "Silent Hill" atmosphere. But exactly like the Resident Evil movies, they have tried too hard to mimic some scenes of the games for no good plot reasons. The Pyramid Head for example had no purpose and simply went away after harrassing the ladies for a while, without even a fight.

After the long flashback that explains it all (which is not very subtle storytelling), it turns into a mindless gratuitous gore fest, to the extent where you wonder whether it's an Hellraiser movie.
*Spoiler*: __ 



The hot female cop gets disfigured and then burnt at the stake with a facial close-up during the whole process. Afterwards a "living patchwork woman" slaughters everyone with hundreds of tentacle-like barbwires for minutes.


As for the end, it doesn't make sense at all 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The evil girl wanted revenge and nothing else. She had no reason to keep the blondie as her mother.


and seems to have been xeroxed from Dark Water.
As somebody else pointed out, the main character's husband is totally useless to the plot and that's why I wonder whether the end was supposed to be different to begin with.
To sum it up, I would say that it is a very unbalanced movie with plotholes, inspired by the Silent Hill games, Dark Water and the worst horror movies.


----------



## semperfi (May 16, 2006)

so is it should i see it........
i liked resident evil 1 + 2


----------



## Dopefish (May 16, 2006)

If you want to see pretty visuals, then by all means: check out "Silent Hill". If you are looking for a cohesive story, with good acting, a good script, and a good plot, then just don't bother watching it.


----------



## Devilguy (May 16, 2006)

semperfi said:
			
		

> so is it should i see it........
> i liked resident evil 1 + 2


If that's what you like, then go watch Silent Hill. Be warned that the violence is much more graphic though.


----------



## semperfi (May 16, 2006)

Devilguy said:
			
		

> If that's what you like, then go watch Silent Hill. Be warned that the violence is much more graphic though.


i've seen films with more gore.......
but it looks akoey with me.......
alone in the dark and doom SUCKED........


----------



## Cero (Jul 30, 2006)

Heh i saw this movie ages ago, i like i but i didnt liek it had NOTHING to do with the silent hill series and the story plot wasnt developed too well =/


----------



## Vile.47 (Aug 1, 2006)

I quite liked this movie, it's alot better than other game-made-movies IMO.


----------



## Monna (Aug 2, 2006)

This movie was pretty sweet. I like how that old ladey was killed at the end.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

I loved this movie though it was a tad disturbing.Could someone help me out though:I don't understand how the movie ends.Why is Rose in her house but she cannot see her husband nor did he see their car?...


----------



## Memos (Dec 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rose and her daughter along with the policewoman died in the crash at the beginning of the film

thats how they entered into the nightmare realm or whatever it is called, thats why the husband couldnt see them

they were in purgatory, (this si what most theories point to)

i went to watch this on my birthday and it was seriously disturbing, i thought it was done very well.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh that does make sense...thanks...


----------

